# Affordable Wave Scissors??



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking for some quality but affordable Wave scissors. I know of the ADA and the Borneowild ones both look to be of top quality and function well but 100$+ for the ADA and $80 for others! :eek5:

--Any good sugestions out there?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No, but I want to know also.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahill has something like that...

I was going to pm you his website, but your inbox is full...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

A Hill is starting to import some very nice tools from overseas, and i believe they will be available for sale very soon. I was the "guinea pig" for testing the new tools, and all i can say is that they're amazing! We even compared them side by side to ADA scissors, and they looked exactly the same-- and the quality is the same, if not better.

And the good thing is that (from what i hear), these tools will be priced very competitively. Keep your eyes out...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen pics of his tools, but I haven't heard about a wave scissor.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I found these on eBay, item # 270431773123 (I hope I am allowed to post item #'s, if not tell me and I'll remove it asap)

The only thing with them is the actual cutting part of them seems to be pretty small. But there are also super cheap.. 

I may give them a try... I desperately need something to trim my HC.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

DoAqua equipment is made by ADA but at a much nicer price.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The scissors A HIll is selling are just rebranded easy-aqua scissors. Lots of options out there. 

Look on ebay for ebroidery scissors, as that is what the "wave" scissors are. My mom has like


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

over_stocked said:


> The scissors A HIll is selling are just rebranded easy-aqua scissors. Lots of options out there.
> 
> Look on ebay for ebroidery scissors, as that is what the "wave" scissors are. My mom has like


I have to respectively disagree :hihi: I'm importing directly from a manufacturer in Pakistan. While the first few runs will be their specs, I will eventually have extremely custom tools to my specific specifications. 

They are as high quality as ADA if not a bit more sturdy (granted this means they are a bit heavier as well, it is a trade off I believe is worth it.) While a little bit of finess is not their, the price points are extremely competitive (approximately half of any competition's at this quality level).

They'll be shipped tonight or tomorrow night from pakistan and will be here within a week. I've got some work to do before then (there is a new website in the works, etc) so I may not post them for sale until I'm home on spring break in two weeks. ( I also need to become a sponsor again and whatnot too). 

So yeah, they aren't any knock off, they are unique Rumford Aquatic tools. Extremely similar styles to ADA, but hey, if it is done right why mess with it too soon?

Sincerely,
-Andrew


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a friend who is a med student-- a lot of surgical scissors are very similar, so that's what I use. I'd have to second on the embroidery scissors-- I love them and you can't beat the price.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

hockey9999 said:


> I found these on eBay, item # 270431773123 (I hope I am allowed to post item #'s, if not tell me and I'll remove it asap)
> 
> The only thing with them is the actual cutting part of them seems to be pretty small. But there are also super cheap..
> 
> I may give them a try... I desperately need something to trim my HC.


 
I'm using that exact one from ebay for trimming my HC its excellent for the price. My only complaint would be that its not buttery smooth so my fingers start to fatigue half way through trimming.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jor-vet makes a nice pair. They a competitively priced and ive had mine for 10 years without a rust spot or going dull. German stainless is the best.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

bsk said:


> I'm using that exact one from ebay for trimming my HC its excellent for the price. My only complaint would be that its not buttery smooth so my fingers start to fatigue half way through trimming.


Good to hear! I am gonna pick them up.. I doubt I can do any better then $12 for the time being. Thanks!


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

After a ton of searching I located these out the the UK
The look to be same spec as the ADA (maybe same manufac.) for half the cost :drool:

http://www.plantedtanks.co.uk/pro-scissors-wave-3042-p.asp

Should be here next week but will give you all a heads up on quality


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I gotta say, I ordered those scissors I posted about a few posts up.. For about $12, they are pretty awesome. Nice and sharp and fairly smooth operation (not that I have anything to compare them too, nor would I ever really complain about opening and closing scissors ). 

They are perfect for trimming my ridiculously overgrown HC.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

They're not exactly 'wave' scissors, but they're semi-wavy. And very cheap even post-shipping

http://www.widgetsupply.com/mm5/mer...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

They've got quite a few affordably priced scissors/tweezers.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Sataclaus said:


> After a ton of searching I located these out the the UK
> The look to be same spec as the ADA (maybe same manufac.) for half the cost :drool:
> 
> http://www.plantedtanks.co.uk/pro-scissors-wave-3042-p.asp
> ...


Keep us updated. Looks good.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I was hoping someone else would ask this first. What are wave scissors and why do people want them?


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

They're just scissors that have curved/offset blades so you can semi-easily mow ground cover type plants.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

g33tar said:


> They're just scissors that have curved/offset blades so you can semi-easily mow ground cover type plants.


So they're giant nail scissors?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

boringname said:


> So they're giant nail scissors?


Lol I'm putting this in my signature if you don't mind


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

